# Zombie Felties - Lion and Safari Guide



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This pair will be a gift for one of my sisters and her husband who earns part of his living as a safari guide.

IMG_0288 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0292 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0294 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cute!
Love em Roxy


----------



## bonewalker (Nov 10, 2015)

looking good


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How sweet are those!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears! They're on their merry way to my sister's home in Florida:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roxy they are FANTASTIC! I love your felties.....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love 'em!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Two of my biggest passions rolled into one!! Halloween and animals!! Can't go wrong there!! Awesome Felties!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys - appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love'em! Great job stitching them.


----------

